# What is your favorite Snook LURE?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Boone Spinana or Castana


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

The majority of the snook I've caught have come from either a jig/tail combo or a 4" storm mullet in bunker color.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

For inlet fishing the Redtail Hawk is my favorite. For the river I like Cal red jig heads with Gulp shrimp or root beer flukes.

Frank_S


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

3/8 DOA terroreyez in rootbeer or silver/blue. Sharp snaps of the rod tip to hop it off the bottom around bridges or docks or in channels. 

Deadly for my area, but useless on the flats. 

-T


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Rapala X-Rap in Hot Head. It does GREAT trolling around bridges and lakes for snook.


----------



## PatKent (Mar 29, 2009)

M 52 Mirrorlure


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

MirrOlure 17MR, (tied with loop knot) works everywhere from dark water to under dock lights.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Yo-Zuri Crystal Minnow, F7 Floating 4 3/8" 3/8 oz. Silver sides with blue or black top stripes.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Just to differentiate between my favorite and the most effective...
I like the Boone Castana and Spinana because of the explosive strikes on top.
The most effective lure is a 1/4 oz white bucktail tipped with fresh shrimp.
The bucktail catches everything everywhere.
It can be worked anywhere in the water column, day or night.
If I was allowed to use only one type of lure the rest of my life...1/4 oz white bucktail jigs are it.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

an oldie----chrome blue back>>> *Sea Bee*


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

sea bee, now that takes me back a ways. 

My favorite snook lure is what ever I happen to catch one on.  Truth be told I've caught the vast majority of them on live bait, next would probably be red-tailed hawks with 8" jelly worms bounced off the bottom of Bakers Haulover inlet, then would be a variety of plugs ranging from Zara Spooks, Mirro-lures, Crocodile spoons and an assortment of flies, deerhair sliders, deceivers and clousers, etc. 

I think if there had to a "favorite" I would widen the answer to be any top water lure.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm a snook virgin. :-[


----------



## White_Lightning (Dec 15, 2006)

Speaking from my experiences over the last 37 years in the Chokoloskee area we have caught them the best on a 3/4 ounce Rattle-trap in a variety of colors.  Before they came along it was the old Creek Chub Darter in bright yellow w/ red and black spots and the no longer available   Reflecto #3 spoon.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

Topwaters! Big ones won't nail them as fast as the underslots will though. Subsurface I like Catch 2000 Mirrolure or Rapala X-Rap


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Highroller red and white for the top and white bass assin jerk bait down in the Ten K islands. But nothin beats a live croaker at blowing rocks in Jupiter for the big beast...


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Skitterwalk - chartreuse
Catch 2000 - chartreuse
rattletrap - chrome w/ blue back
Tony Accetta Pet spoon - chrome

Tested and proven for over 25 years in Chokoloskee.

(But if you just want to catch a bunch of fish try a gulp shrimp under a popping cork - this set-up catches more fish than anything else)


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

It's funny to read through these posts and compare input. Makes me think back through a lot of fishing trips and memories. 

For me, with snook, nothing beats live bait. But here we're talking lures. 

First, the google-master Brett hit it right on the head when he said if he could have one lure it'd be a white bucktail. That one lure will absolutely catch any fish in the river or ocean. 

Second, the rattle-trap. I grew up fishing snook with two lures: a red/white flare hawk or a 3/8 oz rattle-trap in the "smokey Joe" color. I fished that color rattle-trap for probably 10 years at the spillways and trolling them in deeper holes in the winter time. Later in life I learned they were deadly on snook of all sizes on the flats when reeled just fast enough so they ticked the grass tops. Deadly. Have caught more than my share of snook/trout and flounder on them. Even caught pompano and permit on it, as I believe they mistake it for a crab. Reel 'em so they rub along the bottom on a sandy flat, kicking up sand and BAMMO! You never know what'll hit em!

X-raps I've heard so many good things on, and yet I've caught only bluefish on them! And I've tried them in freshwater and salt. I know it's gotta be me 

Funny how in different areas, or even different angler's hands, one lure can be a hit or a bust. And yet the white bucktail remains supreme. I think Flip Pallot felt the same way about the white bucktail. 

To date, I've caught more giant snook (In Stuart we've got 30lb snook fairly regularly, but you guys 2 hours north near T-ville kill us with the big redfish catches   ) on the terroreyz than any other lure. Hard to believe a fish that size will eat a terroreyz, but they love 'em.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

A Maverick by Goldeneye is my favorite.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

When Rob mentioned the Maverick, I decided to go dig around for some of my favorites and came up with these. I've literally caught at least 1 snook on every one of them in the picture except the brand new super spook which has retired my older ones that I can't seem to find right now. But pretty much every one of these was my "favorite" at one time or another. I've got a bunch of old plain white jigs laying around somewhere too, but they're escaping me at the moment, plus they just ain't as cool as the old plugs. Gotta love snook fishing.  










Plus a few more immortalized in epoxy here...









need to dig up the fly collection next....


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm glad I started this thread. In deerfly's photo I see a bunch of my favorites, at least one of which (Spinanna) i can no longer find. I'd forgotten about the Goldeneye. I used it a bunch.

I don't recognize the lure right under the Terroreyes.

Wal-Mart had a bunch of Bomber lures on closeout and the Bomber version of the Spook is hot as is the slash bait and a lipless crank bait (think Rattletrap) that looks more like a Pinfish than a Pinfish. These are all great lures for 2.50 each.

Nobody mentioned the old Pfiffer Bananna Lure. Another great lure that is no longer available.

Thanks for the suggestions and the memories.

I'm gonna go out and put new hooks on an old Seabee this morning.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Boone is still in business, still making the Castana and Spinana.

http://www.boonebait.com/

page 23 of the master catalog

Captain Harry's Fishing Supply carries them also

http://www.captharry.com/product/Plugs-Spoons-Jigs-Plugs-Boone-Braid/Boone-Spinana-Castana-Plugs/Plugs,/319.html


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

I just called Capt Harrys and ordered a Castanna and a Spinanna.

I haven't seen them in years. I am even happier about this thread than ever. Thanks.


----------



## crozb (Sep 17, 2007)

I have tried many different lures. My favorite is a Johnson's gold spoon w/ the red dot. (the pink skirt doesnt catch as many fish)


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

OK, found some of the others I had stuffed away in boxes that I forgot I had. Seems my son had absconded a few of these newer ones for his own lure box.  :










Rummaging around for some of these oldie's but goodie's is getting sorta fun. I think I need to buy some split rings and treble hooks and re-commission some of these.   Think of it as a throw back for some of these "throw-back" lure's.  ;D

Food for thought..., Jan and other forum royalty, maybe this could be a theme for a MicroSkiff get together this spring/summer. Maybe a twist on the one lure tournaments where you can only fish using obviously old and/or discontinued lures. Or at least have a category for using the old stuff.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That big bomber on top of the last pic, was my favorite for muttons and grouper
on the patch reefs of Hawks Channel. Red and silver or chartreuse and silver
would get seriously topwater blasted by what are normally bottom feeders.
The chartreuse and silver also worked for muttons on the grass beds oceanside
of the flats between the Ragged Keys and Stiltsville. I always figured it looked
and moved like a ballyhoo with a personal problem.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Food for thought..., Jan and other forum royalty, maybe this could be a theme for a MicroSkiff get together this spring/summer. Maybe a twist on the one lure tournaments where you can only fish using obviously old and/or discontinued lures. Or at least have a category for using the old stuff.


Sounds good, you heading it up? ;D I would not break out my old lures and loose it to a big or small fish. But maybe a 1 lure tourney and have someone like high Roller donate the lure? Hum...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> That big bomber on top of the last pic...


Yeah, those aren't so good as casting plugs. I call them my manatee zone weapons or any where really that you have to idle through a ways and especially man made canals and places that have a hard drop off along the edges. Looong canals like Port of the Islands down into ENP comes to mind too.  : When ya gotta go slow ya might as well fish.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Sounds good, you heading it up?  Sure what's the pay? ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

never enough... ;D


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

White Bucktail jig, baby!


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

Here are some new Bomber lures available only at Wal-Mart.
Wal-Mart has a bunch of Bomber Lures that aren't shown in their catalog. These lures are $2.50 each. I've caught Snook on all of them and Redfish and Bass on one.

Here is a pic. This is a real deal because these lures look as good as anything on the market. Yeah, they are made in China but what isn't?

Here is a photo of some of them. I've added single hooks to some and flash tail to others.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

anybody remember who made the old lure called a sea bee back in the late 60 early 70's????????????


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sea-Bee was a Luhr Jensen product.

http://www.gofishin.com/?show_details=51374&desc=Luhr_Jensen_Original_SEA_BEE_1/3oz_(Green,_silver,_white_belly_with_black_markings)


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Yozuri pins minnow~


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

My two Castanas came today from Capt. Harry's. I ought to be good to go for Snook and Redfish now.

I should have this gizmo on my yak by the end of this week. I'll sure be able to see better. I drove to Clearwater for a test drive and to see if it will fit my Mini-X.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++
I met the builder/inventor of the Stand and Fish System in Clearwater this morning as he was showing it to a kayak shop owner/manager. Actually, I got sort of a quick sneaky look at it while he was back in the shop discusing numbers or whatever.
I had time to give it a pretty good uninterrupted once over before I got Rick's "Dog and Pony Show." Previous attempts at outriggers don't come close to the Stand and Fish System. I immediately locked in on how the outrigger floats were raised and lowered. The mechanism that locks the floats in the down position is absolutely fool proof---even for me. Raising and lowering the outriggers takes about 2 seconds. This system does what other attempts at outriggers only wish they could do.

Look how high they are in the "UP" for paddling position. I'd have to lean way over to get them to hit the water. There was a little chop and boat wakes out in the bay and the floats did not touch. 










Here is another look, head on.










Here is what I could see when standing. Watch out Redfish!










Standing up is fast and easy even for someone as old and decrepit as I am. Sitting back down is duck soup too. I held on to the back rest and leaned far to each side with no problem so fly fishing will be a lot easier.

The one thing I can't do in my yak is access a bait well in the back of the yak. With the leaning post, I can turn around, squat down and do whatever I need to do in the back of the yak. Fishing over the stern is no problem. Between the rod holders on the back is a well designed bracket to hold the included tackle box. 

I plan to install it myself but installation will be available for those who'd rather get it done right the first time. (Actually, I don't see how you could screw it up.) When you get to the launch site, installing the outriggers and control lines shouldn't take over a couple of minutes. Personally, I'd leave the leaning post in place 24/7 but it takes about 2 minutes to remove or install it.

I didn't sleep very well last night, looking forward to today's test ride. I drove over 200 miles round trip today, spent about 2 hours with the Stand and Fish and its builder. It was well worth the drive. Rick's enthusiasm was infectuous but I was pretty well hooked before he came out of the store. Once I was aboard, I was totally hooked.

I'm gonna have to bite the bullet. I'd build one myself if I could.

Oh yeah, I already have some ideas for add ons.


----------

